# Sophie Marceau Cannes 2016 - kein "Eklat"?



## Bifftannen (22 Mai 2016)

Mich treibt die pure Neugier! Bislang habe ich von der süßen Sophie noch kein Foto aus Cannes gesehen. Ist sie überhaupt da? Oder legt sie nach einem Kleidungs-"Eklat" erst mal ein Jahr Pause ein?
Sonst ist meine ich doch immer mit dabei. Weiß jemand was über ihren Verbleib?
Danke in die Runde :thx:


----------

